# Hack Squat, Smith machine, or leg press??



## arbntmare (Jul 9, 2002)

Which one of these should I use as the primary killer for my legs, to increase strength and bulk them up.  I use to do smith machine, but its just too painful, maybe its painful cause i dont' see improvements and maybe i don't see improvements cause i don't work them out often (thats going to change)... i don't do free barbell squats i can't seem to keep my balance i guess but i  could also try that but WITH ALOT Less weight than with smith machine, with smith machine i could do about 250? not sure thats not max tho i know that cause i at least go for 6-8 sets.

i use to follow the 4 set smith machine workout with 4 sets of leg extensions and 4-5 sets of leg curls for hamstrings... and then go over to do some calf exercises using hte hack squat, calf raises and the sitting down calf machine..


----------



## Fade (Jul 9, 2002)

If you can't do regular squats then do hack squats.


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2002)

It depends...for functional strength you must squat at least on occasion.  If you are training strictly for hypertrophy you don't even need to go near a squat rack, machines can take care of that.

Many a bb'er have build some nice wheels with out squatting...


----------



## EarWax (Jul 9, 2002)

Do all three, then go puke on the people doing situps hehe 

Nah, actually I do two of the three you mention every 3 weeks and then change it up.  I use the squat rack instead of the smith machine though.


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 9, 2002)

w0w i can't walk now i did hack squat for first time as a main exercise... umm i didn't go up high in weights tho kinda of weird only did 2 plates on each side... but that was max and i ended up about 6 reps... then i did 1 leg-leg curls and did calf raises then went to leg extensions then did 1 set of leg press


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey, I love doing squats, but man do I pay for the next day.  BTW, I do mine on a smith machine (mostly because I have one, and like to work out at home).


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 10, 2002)

If you can't back squat, try doing front squats. I do both but prefer fronts because your more upright and can go deeper with greater comfort. Our hack machine sucks, so I do barbell hacks. They are a killer and somewhat ackward.  I usually finish with leg extensions, ham curls, and calf work.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 10, 2002)

I like leg presses and hack squats.  I hate regular squats and Smith squats.  I still rotate all four of them to mix things up.  I usually do two of the four each leg workout.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 10, 2002)

You could also try front squats on the Smith machine (I'm assuming you don't have access to a squat rack).  Your poundage will go down but you will still get the effect.  

Where do you feel the pain when you are doing Smith squats?  In your knees, or in your lower back, or on your shoulders?  It could just be poor form keeping you from using it properly.


----------



## arbntmare (Jul 10, 2002)

well my lower back has beens suxing lately but i think i tried to fix that yestruaby by acctualy working out my lwoer back.. i don't do that and i think ia m going to pay for it soon if i dont' start too... maybe after i get my lower back stronger it won't hurt as much... 

i feel the pain mostly in my lower  back and a little in my knee.....


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 10, 2002)

Do you Deadlift? I found it helped my ballance for squats alot and if you have a weak lower back then I'd say they'd help that problem to. 

All three are great movments, I'd say the squats are the best overall but you should rotate all three.


----------



## Rob_NC (Jul 10, 2002)

Don't forget your abs!!  strong abs are key to a strong lower back.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2002)

Of your choices listed I'd do hack squats, I am doing regular squats now but I like the hack machine.


----------



## sandwich (Jul 10, 2002)

squats......if not, then leg press for quads and hacks for hems and glutes.


----------

